# bumps on his nose over night



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a one year old male golden that I had neutered on Friday and the vet is closed over the weekend so I thought i would create an account and ask a question here.

He seems to be handling the recovery ok but this morning he has about 5 small pea size bumps on his nose. I noticed them when he started rubbing his nose on the carpet so I assume they itch. He was in the yard this morning doing his duty but I don't think he was bitten by anything.

The poor guy has gone through enough the last couple days, is there anything I can do?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry I cant offer any advise. I thought I would bump this up .


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the bump.
I just looked at your picture of your golden. Max could be his twin they look so much alike. He has been scratching, those bumps are getting bigger, almost twice the size. Now I wish I didn't listen to others and had him neutered. Poor guy is itching at both ends.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hopefully this is not serious. I wish I could offer more help or advise.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here are a couple pics if that will help.



















Im hoping it is some kind of allergic reaction and will go away.

.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I will bump once again. I wish I could advise. Maybe give him a Benadryl until you can consult the vet.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Since the bumps are nearly twice the size they were this morning I would absolutely consider giving him a bit of benadryl and watch him closely. If they continue to markedly increase in size, I would probably take my dog to the emergency vet. 

I would also go ahead and phone your regular vet to inform them of the situation (they likely have voicemail) then phone again in the morning once they open (someone may come in early and then have time to check with the vet before you even call again).

I hope he's not also having to wear the dreaded cone


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for your comment.

Benadryl, OK. He is about 70lbs how much should I give him?
I'll go get some now.

Although my vet is closed I called another one and asked the gal there if she heard of this being some kind of reaction to the anesthesia and she said no and gave me the number of an emergency vet in my area and said to watch his breathing. If it gets bad then take him in. He's just not the same dog since I got him back and it pains me to see him this way. He just stands there with his rump against my leg and his head drooping or rests it on the table most of the time. Boy am I glad I never had kids.

Oh and no, I have an e-collar for him but I keep a close eye on him and he only licks at the sutures every once in a while. I fear it will get worse in the next couple days so we are ready for that anyway.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I think the dosing is 1 mg per pound. HOWEVER, since I'm not a vet and didn't record that in my girl's records, I would probably give 1-2 and hopefully that will help. It might also make him sleepy which will help if he's bothering the other end.

Good luck! We've had stings and spider bites here (in addition to regular allergies) so I do think it's some sort of reaction.

ETA - I would get a small package of benadryl or generic whatever because, if needed, the vet will likely recommend something else.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I'm not sure why the gal said it couldn't be an allergic reaction. I think it could be. Maybe not to the anesthesia but maybe one of the other meds such as pain med or whatever they used. His right eye looks a little swollen to..maybe thats just the angle of the pic. Benedryl is what Id suggest to and also agree if it gets any worse or bigger Id head to the ER vet..

**I am not a vet just a pet owner. I feel for you and wish you and your buddy a good night... and a restful night


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Watching his breathing is an excellent suggestion....you could also keep a watch on the color of his gums and if they look pale, check their refill time by mashing on them briefly and see how quickly they return to their normal color....should be less than 2 sec.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cruzer101*

Cruzer101

I agree that I think your boy is allergic to something!
Is he eating and drinking?
Is he doing better?
If not, and the lumps are still there, I would get him to the emergency vet right away!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I just got back and you're right, there is one right under his right eye. The benadryl I got says it 15mg per tablet. I gave him 2 but half of one didnt go down so he got 1 and 1/2 of those little pink tabs... I sure hope it helps. Its getting worse.

Hes drinking alright I guess but vomited his food and stool is runny. 

Im calling the ER vet now.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Know what. Not to scare you sweetie, but Id call and maybe head on over to the er vet. Thats what Id do. You dont want to play with allergic reactions....Its good he has that benedryl in him....give them a call K?


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Benedryl is usually 25 mg per tablet. Maybe they now have different doses.....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

If this was my dog I would be calling the ER vet to tell them we are heading over. I don't like the looks of those bumps. Could be they are nothing, but it sure wouldn't hurt to get them checked out tonight.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

If you think it's worse than when you posted the pictures (two hours ago)/went to get benadryl, I would go ahead and at least call the ER Vet if not make a trip to see them in person. I agree with KaMu. As KaMu suggested, he could be having a reaction to a medication they sent you home with post surgery. 

If anyone is curious (the OP did not refer to pricing or anything)...WE'VE made *s**o *many trips to the ER vet and really, for us, the prices weren't that much different, but the peace of mind was priceless. Also, here you have to sign off on the approximate price for each thing done, so there are no surprises.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks everyone, I just got back and you're right, there is one right under his right eye. The benadryl I got says it 15mg per tablet. I gave him 2 but half of one didnt go down so he got 1 and 1/2 of those little pink tabs... I sure hope it helps. Its getting worse.
> 
> *Hes drinking alright I guess but vomited his food and stool is runny. *
> 
> *Im calling the ER vet now.*


With the edit to include the info about vomiting and runny stool, I think it's good to call and better to put him in the car and drive there now. 
Since it wasn't mentioned in the original post, I suggested benadryl....with this additional information I suggest emergency vet.

ETA: Sorry for the brief post timer went off....dinner and nightly duties call


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

I would call the emergency vet - they usually will do a consultation over the phone, ask you questions, and tell you what to watch for. Sounds like/looks like an allergic reaction to me! Watch him closely tonight... hope he feels better soon!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Thank You*

I called and she said it sounded like an allergic reaction and to bring him in. We just got back and he looks fine. They gave him a couple shots and watched him until the swelling went down. I was wrong, seems he was stung by a wasp, there was no stinger found in him but I know there are wasps in our yard. Cost= $105 to see him and $44 each shot. The feeling I got when I knew he was gonna be alright= Priceless.

If he hadn't just gone through the surgery I probably would have just given him more benadryl but hes recovering now from it and this is the first time he has been stung and had this reaction, it freaked me out. Although I am 50 yrs old Max is the first dog I have had from puppy and is real special to say the least.

I want to thank you all for your consideration and information, Looks like we are going to be just fine.

I thought I would share with you a video I took soon after he came home with me.
Everyone loves puppy videos. I think he is 6 or 7 weeks old here.






I like this forum, I think I'll stick around.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks everyone, I just got back and you're right, there is one right under his right eye. The benadryl I got says it 15mg per tablet. I gave him 2 but half of one didnt go down so he got 1 and 1/2 of those little pink tabs... I sure hope it helps. Its getting worse.
> 
> Hes drinking alright I guess but vomited his food and stool is runny.
> 
> Im calling the ER vet now.



lol Love that video! And so glad things are better for your guy. Also, now that he has had this type reaction after having been stung previously, the next time could be a worse reaction. Be sure you always have that benedryl on hand and or maybe next time you are at your regular vet you could ask him if they have something like they do for humans with severe allergic reactions. Like an epi pen...Im not a vet so I am not sure if they do indeed have such a thing for animals. IMO it would be worth it to ask.
Sleep well you two....


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the update and for sharing the video! 

I absolutely agree with KaMu about making note of the reaction in case it happens again. (Hopefully it won't :crossfing) 

We've been going through some health issues with my girl and, even though I keep pretty good records, I'd left out some information (reactions/time frames/severity/medication/etc) that would help create a "bigger" picture of her current issues. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hello adn welcome. I just loved the video. That puppy would get into your heart in minutes!

When i saw the bumps i was sure it was reaction. I almost lost my girl, kaycee, to allergic reaction when she was 2 1/2. She had no problems iwth her puppy vax, nor her first year annual vax. But the 2ed year--wow. We were the last ones in that good friday. About 45 minutes after we got home she started acting strage, running down the ahll way and istting down, running back to livingroom and sitting down, etc. I went to her and could see she had lumps (like your max) all over her muzzle and her eyes were almost swollen shut. As i reached for her i could feel the heat coming from her body.

I rolled her over on back to take temp (which turned out to be016.9) and her stomach was one fire engine red hive. Gave her a couple of benadryl (about that later) and put in call to vet's ansserwing serivce. They pated him at church (we had planned to go to the service, but was running late and didn't go, thank god, or we might have lost kaycee).

He said meet him at the hopsital, just a hair ove a mile from our house. We did and he gave her benadryl injections. We stayed til her temp went down. He was 99% sure it was the lepto part of her vax, but said to be on the sfe side no more vax for o=her other than law required rabies. And he even bucked our city law by only giving them to her every 3 years instead of every year for the rest o fher life.

Now, i knew about the benadryl due to our older golden being stung by ground wasp two years earlier. His entire head swelled. It had gotten him on the lip. Our vet told me to keep benadryl and any time they had a reqction, give tghem 3 of the tablets. He was 95 pounds and kaycee was only 60 so i had only given her 3. However my vet said 3 would have been just fine.

Also, our last remaining golden, honey, had a mast cell tumor removed from her rear leg a little over two yeas ago. She is adopted and is close to 10, if not already 10. We made her adoption day, dec. 7, 2002 her "official birthday" as they said she was about one. Anyway, she gets benadryl every day as the mct gives off histamines and the benadryl helps stop that.

Bendaryl is a staple in our dog first aid kit, as well as gold bond powder, tho honey never gets hot spots like kaycee did.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Max is adorable. I am glad he is ok now, like you said that feeling is priceless.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks again everyone, its always nice to know you are not alone. I made a record of his issues/treatment for future use. Great idea. I though we were out of the woods but then he kept vomiting so I looked closely at his stool and now the poor guy has worms. I called my vet and she couldn't see him until tomorrow. I'm not going back to her except to remove the stitches. I called another vet who saw him today and gave him de worming meds and something for his stomach. Also some liquid food with electrolytes, bland can food and more meds (pills) to take this next week then we go back for another de worming shot. His stitches are a little swollen but the vet said he didn't think Max needed the e-collar just yet. :gotme:

So far this cost around $650 altogether for the three visits. Still, as long as he gets better I'm ok with it. Looks like we will be eating out of the freezer the next couple weeks, luckly its full of frozen food. :scratchch


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Poor Max, one thing after another. I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you. I feel like such a jerk. You lost your buddy and my boy is just sick and its tearing me apart. I am so sorry. That picture of him is magnificent.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you. I lost my Buddy 99 days ago and pain is still raw. I posted first time here after 5 weeks of losing him, I was such a mess and people here help me a lot. I try to help the others, to be supportive, that's what I learnt from my boy to care for the others and to show that.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Max is doing fine, I just wanted to thank everyone for there support.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad Max is doing better. It is tough when they have so many issues going on at once. I've been there and it feels so helpless.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Max is doing fine. You could post some photos, so just to be sure he is ok.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sure, I took these yesterday.










Profile,












See, much better. 
Now we are working on his digestive system. the second half of his stool is always runny. A few months ago he stopped eating in the morning so I stopped feeding in the morning and doubled his evening meals. I think he is eating left over tomatoes from the garden so we are back to two feedings a day.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful red head.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, its been about ten days since I got rid of the tomatoes in the yard but we still got the same issue. The second half of his stool is runny and he drag's his butt a couple times a week. I don't think its worms, he had had them before. I saw them in his poop and took him to the vet. This time I dont see anything, he doesn't act sick and like I said the first half of his stool looks fine.

He's about 65 lbs. now at a year and a half, I feed him 2 cups of Kirkland dog food in the morning and evening and goes through about 1/2 gallon of water a day. The only thing I can think of is he is not processing his food completely. I'm gonna try 1 and 1/2 cups each feeding with 1/4 cup of rice and see what happens. 

If a dog has worms his whole stool would be runny right?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I just want to say Max is beautiful, love your avatar.


----------

